# D&D 3rd Ed. Group in New York City



## Elistan (Dec 21, 2002)

Hi,

I am looking for a Dungeons and Dragons 3rd Edtion group in New York City.

About me:
I am a 23 year old German working in the real estate business.
Currently I am living on the Upper East Side but I am going to move to Chelsea.
I've played AD&D 2nd Edition for four years, D&D 3rd Edition since 2000.

Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## mooby (Dec 23, 2002)

Kewl name!

Check out this thread which I'll bump to the top.


----------



## Rastfar (Jan 19, 2003)

*Check out the Promised Land ad posted here!*

Elistan, 
  Above is the Promised Land ad.  Check it out!


----------



## Nightstalker (Feb 4, 2003)

Gute nacht, Herr Elistan!

Looks like you've already been approached by a couple of groups, but if you haven't joined one yet, I thought you might have an interest in joining up in my 3E campaign.  We've just had a slot open up for a cleric character in a campaign that's been going on for a little over a year now.

We play on a fairly regular basis every other week on weekend days, usually from like noon to 7 or so.  The location is typically at my place in Forest Hills in Queens, although we've been known to play at one of the other members' place in Manhattan from time to time.

The game takes place in a heavily modified version of Greyhawk that is strongly influenced by the Roman Empire.  The campaign itself is epic in scope with a good balance between role-playing and hack n' slash.  I've been told that my DMing style is "tough but fair".

Anyway, help out a fellow Deutschlander and join up if you can!  If you've got any questions, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Negative Zero (Apr 17, 2003)

seems like Elistan is the most sought after gamer in NYC  if you're still looking, we might have an opening in our game out in Sheepshead Bay, Brooklyn. we play mostly on Saturdays from about noon. so, if you're interested, drop me a line at dondredd@hotmail.com. be sure to include "DnD" in the subject so that my junk mail filter lets it through.

~NegZ


----------

